# Eigenbau Tonnenfilter



## Solu (10. Apr. 2012)

Hallo!!
Hab mal eine kleine Frage.
Bin dabei mir einen Tonnenfilter zu bauen.
Damit der Schmodder besser zum Ablauf läuft möchte ich den Boden ein wenig 
schräg machen. Kann ich dafür Beton nehmen? Oder ist das schädlich für die Fische.
Oder hat vielleicht jemand eine bessere Idee?

Grüße aus Warendorf

Solu


----------



## Denniso (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Vllt. einfach die Tonne etwas schräg stellen?


----------



## Solu (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Ich glaub nicht das eine 200 l Tonne das auf Dauer aushält!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Solu


----------



## mitch (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Solu 



> Kann ich dafür Beton nehmen


 
 ja  Idee, aber auch gut abbinden lassen, ca. 1 woche


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Solu,
die Arbeit mit dem Beton kannst du dir wahrscheinlich sparen.
Bis eine Schräge rauskommt, bei auch was rutscht, ist es fast ein Trichter.

Besser etwas rühren und mehr Wasser ablassen.
Vom zusätzlichen WW haben die Fische auch was.


----------



## mitch (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hi Jörg,

 

Beton anrühren, eingießen, abbinden, fertisch


----------



## willi1954 (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Moin

ich bin auch gerade beim Filterbau und nutze Graf 400l Regentonnen. Ich gestalte das so, das ich
in den Boden der Tonne einen 50iger Bodenablauf integriere. Ich denke, so ist der Schmutzablauf
gewährleistet.

Gruss, Willi


----------



## Solu (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo!

Wo wir gerade dabei sind. Ist es besser die Filtermedien senkrecht oder
waagerecht einzusetzen?
SIFI 1Tonne Filtermatten 2 Tonne __ Hel-x.


Solu


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hi Solu,
in der Ecke vor dem Ablauf bleibt immer noch viel liegen. 
Lasse es gut aushärten und dann gut mehrfach ausspülen. Normalerweise sollte es versiegelt werden.

Die Filtermatten senkrecht rein, dann fließt das Wasser langsamer durch.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo zusammen,


ich schließe mich mal dem Tread an und brauch auch Rat von Euch

Ich bastel auch gerade an meinen Regentonnen rum und hoffe, in 14 Tagen den fertigen neuen Pflanzenfilter fertig zu haben.

Ich will ein selbstreinigendes System im Vorfilter. 
Da bei mir schon immer Regewasser eingeleitet wird und ich dadurch immer überlaufendes Wasser geliefert bekomme, Soll der Teich dann neu genau dort überlaufen, wo ich aes brauche. (Nähmlich am Boden des Vorfilters.)

Somit brauche ich nur Frischwasser in den Vortex zu pumpen und der Filter dürfte sich reinigen.

  

Ich denke, dass sich der Filter so übers Jahr sauber hält. Sicher muß man dann und wann auch mal putzen...

Wie denkt Ihr? Wird das was?



@Willi Viereckige Tonnen verbiegen sich im Laufe der Zeit. Ging hier vor kurzem als Thema durch.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Thomas,
denke mal das es so nicht gut funktioniert. 

Was ist das für ein Rohr in der Mitte?
Genau dort am Boden wäre der beste Platz für den Überlauf. Hier ist es ohne viel Worte gut zu sehen.

Der Vortex muss eigentlich täglich gereinigt werden, da musst du den besten Platz zum absaugen erwischen, sonst wächst dein Pflanzenfilter zu doll.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Jörg, das mittelrohr ist der Ablauf in den Pflanzenfilter.
 
Rechts mal reingekrizzelt.

Ich will eigentlich die Drehbewegung des Wassers nutzen und den Überlauf in Drehrichtung anbringen, so dass es alles reindrückt.

Ein Bodenablauf kommt nicht in Frage, da ich keine Lust habe, in 2 Metern Tiefe irgendwas zu tun. (Tonne wird eingegraben) 

Mit dem Mammut habe ich jederzeit die möglichkeit, dies reinzuhängen und den Kram da unten rauszupusten.

Aber ein Überlauf der Dreckbrühe ist miir viel lieber. 

Wenn ich jeden Tag 20 - 100 Liter Frischwasser draufgebe, laufen 20 - 100 Liter Dreckbrühe über. Ist für mich das einfachste.

Ürsprünglich wollte iche den Überlauf wie gehabt einfach oben anlegen. Dann habe ich mir Überlegt, warum soll denn der überlaufende Teich nicht die Dreckbrühe abtransportieren. Das ist letzlich erheblich sinnvoller.

Ja ja, der Werner ist schon Cool mit seinen Experimenten. Wenn 
der Filter fertig ist und das Wasser noch besser wird als jetzt, (bis auf das Pilzproblem, drum mache ich das auch), dann schwimmen sicher auch bei mir original WP-3D Fische. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Andre 69 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Thomas
Ich würd sagen, das es so nicht klappt ! 
Bei einer normalen Tonne (Vortex) passiert bei öffnen des Schmutzablaufes folgendes.
 Das Wasser fliest ab ! 
Wer hätte das gedacht ? Nee mal weiter,
Der Vortex arbeitet nach dem Prinzip der Zentrifuge,soll  heissen die Zentifugalkraft (Fliehkraft) hält hier den Schmodder im Vortex ,die gilt es zu überwinden !
 Da der Ablauf unten ! ist entsteht beim auslaufen des Wasser´s (Höhendifferenz der Wasseroberflächen) ein Sog der Die den Schmodder absaugt ! 
Die Sog-kraft  > der Flieh-kraft ! Bei dir ist ,konstruktionsbedingt (freier Auslauf) dieses nicht mehr gegeben ! Du hast kommunizierende "Röhren " geschaffen und da ist der Wasserdruck gleich, Du hast da nur Druckdifferenzen bei,solange sich der Wasserstand angepasst hat ! 
Macht jeder Aquarianer beim Wasserwechsel ! Ist der Eimer voll braucht man den Schlauch nur über die Wasseroberfläche zu holen und stoppt das Ganze, ist ein neuer Eimer da, Schlauch wieder nach unten und weiter geht´s !
LG Andre


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Andre,

Ich will ja das Prinzip der Aquarianer nutzen. 
Heißt, nur beim Wasserwechsel sprich Regen wird der Schnodder rausgespühlt.
Wenn Du mit Regenwasser im Teich zu tun hast, läuft der Teich gelegentlich über. 
Das überlaufen des Teiches soll aber sinnvoller Weise den Schnodder austragen.

 

Heute geht das Oberflächenwasser in die Sickergrube, was blöd ist, da es ja frisches Regenwasser überläuft.

Als weiteres kann ich beim Teich auffüllen einfach ein paar Liter mehr draufpumpen um da unten zu reinigen.

Eigentlich wollte ich nur den Vortex bauen und fertig, aber es ist insgesamt so aufwendig, dass ich auch gleich den Pflanzenfilter machen kann, Zumal ich Deine MammutPumpenSchächte versenken will. (Heißt 1,5 Meter Rohre in die Erde) 

Da ich das komplett mache, sollte es auch gut funktionieren.
In den Vortex kann ich immer ein Mammutrohr reinstellen und den Schlamm rauspusten. Somit sehe ich das reinigen an sich nicht kritisch. Ein wenig automatik wäre aber auch nicht schlecht. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## willi1954 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*



Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> @Willi Viereckige Tonnen verbiegen sich im Laufe der Zeit. Ging hier vor kurzem als Thema durch.
> 
> 
> Grüße
> ...



Moin, 

ich glaub nicht, diese Tonnen sind extra schwer und in keiner Weise mit den billigen Baumarkttonnen zu vergleichen. 

Na, warten wir es ab 

LG Willi


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Thomas 
Wie so oft hilft nur das Experiment.
Bau das Ding und wir sind wieder etwas schlauer. An deiner Stelle würde ich aber oben ein T-Stück einsetzen so das die Leitung Luft ziehen kann, sonst läuft dir unter Umständen dein Vortex leer (wie beim Aquarium)

Ps.Wenn alle großen Erfinder, auf das gehört hätten was nicht geht,würden wir noch in der Höhle leben

Gruss Patrick
Ich hab mir mal erlaubt deine Grafik zu benutzen


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Andre,

ich hatte heute morgen mal nachgesehen, es sind die letzten Tage (seit Ostern) an die 100- 150 Liter Wasserüberschuß entstanden. (Regen und es hat nicht viel geregnet)

Bei mir hat es das Wasser von er Oberfläche gezogen und das ist eigentlich schade drum.
Lieber wären mir 100-150 Liter Schlammkramm aus dem Vortex und das Ding wäre immer BlitzeBlank.
Daher kommt die Überlegung.

@Willi ich würde trotzdem versuchen, sie etwas zu stützen. Es ist ja letzlich doch nur Plaste und keine Betonmauer.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Partrick,

das T-Stück, ein wirklich entscheidender Hinweis. Da habe ich gar nicht dran gedacht. 

Ich habe schon 1 Regentonne zerflext (war aber schon kaputt und deshalb bastelmaterial) .

Ich versuche einfach die Menge der zu zerstörenden Regentonnen überschaubar zu halten. 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Patrick K (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Solu
Erstmal würde ich 300er Tonnen nehmen (wenn der Platz vorhanden ist) , die Tonnen von unten nach oben, durch laufen lassen, dann würde ich mindestens 50er Schmutzabläufe montieren ,dem Filter eine vernünftige Medienauflage verpassen und beide Tonnen mit Helix füllen .
Wenn du Matten benutzen möchtest dann müssen sie die ganze Tonne füllen so das das Wasser durch die Matten muß, dann ist es egal ob senkrecht oder waagrecht.
Wie willst du den Filter betreiben Gepumpt oder in Schwerkraft,was für einen Vorfilter willst du benutzen?Was für ein Helix willst du benutzen 12er, 14er, 17er, weiß, schwarz, schwimment, schwebent,bewegtes, ruhendes ?.
Gruss aus der Vorderpfalz Patrick


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Thomas,
ich bin immer noch nicht überzeugt und glaube, dass es so nicht gut funktionieren wird. 
20 - 100 Liter Wasser ist fast nichts und es lohnt damit kaum den Aufwand zu betreiben.
Wenn ich mal den Boden vom Filter reinigen will, gehen eher 300-500 Liter drauf.

Mach dein Kondom direkt an den Einlauf. Dann bleibt der Dreck schon da drin hängen und du musst ihn nicht extra absaugen. 
Das funktioniert auf jeden Fall. Mit dem Luftheber kannst du dann für deutlich mehr Durchsatz sorgen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Jörg, 

ich werde das so machen. ich will keinen Filtersack vor dem Vorfilter. Das soll alles in die Tonne. 

Das ist Solus Tread, ich mache einen auf, sobald ich den Spaten in der Hand habe. 
Es war nur eine Überlegung/ Gedanke, wie man das teilweise aus der Tonne austragen könnte.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Solu (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Patrick!!

Den Vorfilter hab ich selbst gebaut! Läuft seid einen Jahr super.
Habe 14er __ Hel-x schwarz schwimmend Bestellt.
Ob beruhigt oder bewegt hab ich mir noch keine gedanken gemacht.
Die Wassereinläufe sind von unten und das ganze System wir gepumpt.
Die Matten müssen stramm in der Tonne sitzen?
Oder besser 2 Tonnen mit Hel-x? Und wieviel Liter Hel-x in eine Tonne?

Danke im voraus

Solu


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Solu,
die Matten sollten so stramm drin sitzen, dass kein Wasser daran vorbeifließt.
Wenn du schwimmendes bestellt hast, ist das besser für unbewegt geeignet.
Die Tonnen können 1/3 -1/2 mit __ Hel-x bestückt werden.


----------



## willi1954 (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Wie unterscheidet man denn eigentlich __ Hel-X nach schwimmend, schwebend oder sinkend ?
Die Körper werden meines Wissens aus PE mit der Dichte 0,95 hergestellt und sind damit schwimmend, oder ?


----------



## Joerg (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Wer es genau wissen will, klickt auf einen der Links. Unter einem ist der __ Hel-X Spezialist versteckt.
Das schwimm sollte 0.95 habe und das schweb so 0.97. 
Hängen dann noch Bakterien dran ist das etwas schwere "schwebend" am schweben und das andere schwimmt noch oben.


----------



## admh (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hängen dann noch Bakterien dran ist das etwas schwere "schwebend" am schweben und das andere schwimmt noch oben.



????
Erzeugen die anhängenden Bakterien Auftrieb und "heben" das schwerere Helix an?
Könnste Du das etwas genauer erklären?
Bitte... wo sind die Links?

VG

Andreas


----------



## Patrick K (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Andreas 
Dieses Helix, obwohl es oft als schwebend bezeichnet wird, ist schwerer als Wasser, und damit sinkend. Durch richtige Anströmung kann es jedoch sehr leicht zum schweben gebracht werden, da es mehr Auftrieb als das "normale" Helix hat.
Wichtig ist jedoch eine geeignete Behälterform, in der sich das Helix nicht in den Ecken oder am Boden absetzen kann, da es dort sonst versotten und zu Problemen führen kann. Für ruhende Filtersysteme ist es sehr gut geeignet.
Wir haben uns für das 14mm Helix entschieden, statt 12 oder 9 mm, obwohl es geringfügig weniger Filteroberfläche hat. Es kann sich weniger leicht zusetzen und leichter gereinigt werden. Es lässt sich auch leichter "einsperren" (Siebgrösse). 

Quelle SprickGmbH      http://www.sprickgmbh.eu/

Dort habe ich auch mein 14er gekauft Bin öfters in der nähe und habe es deshalb selbst abgeholt.
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Joerg (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Andreas,
das Hel-X gibt es in verschiedenen Dichten und die sind meist unter der von Wasser. 
Es ist also leichter und schwimmt. Ich würde es immer wieder hier kaufen.

Das schwebend ist etwas schwerer und zusammen mit den Bakterien dann ungefähr so schwer wie Wasser. Erst dann lässt es sich gut bewegen.

Die Bakterien sind schwerer und bringen dann Abtrieb.


----------



## mitch (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

__ Hel-X wird in Oberfranken gemacht ==> http://hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php?idcat=7&lang=1  zu Glück nur 23km weg 

hier sind die Produktinformationen vom Hersteller:

http://hel-x.eu/cms/front_content.php?idcat=57&lang=1 

http://hel-x.eu/cms/upload/pdf/HX-DATA.pdf​


----------



## admh (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Vielen Dank für die Erläuterung.


----------



## taxus (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

hallo gartenteichumbauer,
bin noch in der vorbereitungs/planungsphase meines teiches. möchte einen wirbelfilter (oder so ähnlich) bauen als biologische ergänzung/ nachstufe zu einem filtomatic 25000. dafür bräuchte ich auch die tangentialen zu- und abflüsse in der tonne. wie kriege ich das realisiert. habe bisher nur gerade "tankdurchführungen" gefunden. 
für tipps wäre ich dankbar, gruß eckhard.


----------



## mitch (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Eckhard,

:Willkommen2 im Forum,


wären Rohrbögen (z.B. 30°) ein Möglichkeit um die tangentialen Zu- und Abflüsse zu realisieren  dann würde es ja auch mit geraden Durchführungen klappen


----------



## Joerg (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Hallo Eckhard,
herzlich Willkommen hier bei den Teichfans.

Die tangentialen Einläufe kannst du nur mit GFK Tonnen nachbilden.
Alternativ sind schräge Abzweige in normalen denkbar.

Damit sich das ganze auch dreht ist ein gewisser Flow nötig. 
Der richtet sich nach der Größe der Tonne und dem Inhalt der bewegt werden soll.


----------



## Nori (30. Mai 2012)

*AW: Eigenbau Tonnenfilter*

Wenn du mit "Wirbelfilter" einen Vortex meinst, solltest du mit dem Durchmesser nicht sparen - unter 1,5 bis 2m funktionieren die Teile nämlich nicht, d.h. sie wirbeln die Ablagerungen immer wieder auf.
Wie willst du genügend "Flow" ezeugen, wenn die Tonne am Auslauf des OASE stehen soll?
Da wäre meiner Meinung nach ne einfache Tonne mit Biomedien wesentlich besser und effektiver.

Gruß Nori


----------

